# SAFEST Route From Redondo Beach to Long Beach Coast Area



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I frequently ride the coast of Southern CA. I feel safe on this route in all areas with the exception of the stretch of roads from Redondo Beach to Long Beach.

Is there a best and safe route to get across this very industrial area? 

Google Maps for Bikes sends you across some very scary roads and I have nearly gotten run over by 18 wheelers that do not like bikes on their roads.

Thanks.


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber? jk. I saw a person I follow on Strava take Sepulveda to Willow in LB. It might be a case of the best of the worst maybe?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Try this route going around PV and through the harbour via Anaheim St. I have only ever ridden north bound, but this is my normal route. I've tried a few variations over the years and this works best for me. The route is safe but you need to pay attention on Anaheim. I normally ride on the weekend so truck traffic is less.

http://www.strava.com/activities/115672751


----------

